# Were these Oysters Rockefeller?



## luvs (Mar 4, 2006)

we had these oysters that were cooked yet they were delicious (i'm more for raw oysters). spinach in them, i was trying to figure out if they were rockefeller. they were rather delicious. they were in a shell, a whole oyster with a stuffing of sorts with it. i thank you for your input!


----------



## Aurora (Mar 4, 2006)

*Oysters Rockefeller*

Did they look like this:


----------



## ironchef (Mar 4, 2006)

It was probably either Rockefeller or Oysters Casino. Most places I don't think melts the cheese like that though. I've only seen it with the cheese sprinkled on top. Oysters Casino traditionally doesn't have spinach, but I've seen it made as such. Did it have bacon in it? If it had bacon, it was probably a version of a Casino-type recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not sure what they were luvs but they sure sound good.   Glad you got to try them.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 5, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Oysters Rockefellar? A lot of people I know who have had them, love them. I think all the cheese/spinach takes away from the taste of the oysters though... 

Anyway, it sounds like that is what you had luvs_food... glad you enjoyed it anyhow!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 5, 2006)

I am with grumblebee. 

Oysters, at least to me, have a delicate flavor that can easily be overwhelmed by adding other ingredients.

I, too, much prefer them raw.

Did what I often do before I post and that is Google.

It seems that the original recipe is known only to the cooks at Antoine's restaurant in NO.

And that it has greenery, many say not spinach but cress or chives, and other stuff, maybe including cheese and bread crumbs.

Or a Hollandaise sauce.

Usually the cheese listed is Parmesan, although some, mercifully, seem to exclude it. (How one is going to taste an oyster with a bunch of of Parmesan cheese on it is something I cannot understand).

I guess my point is that if you are served a cooked oyster with some green stuff and other ingredients in it, one can call it Rockefeller.

Me, I'll be at the raw bar having clams, thank you.


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks! i think they were rockefeller.


----------



## cristal (Mar 7, 2006)

*I prefer oysters raw too but there are some oysters that don't taste good shucked. Maybe if you load up on the tabasco or horseradish but they taste really, I dunno....just gross. They're not rotten or old, they  just don't taste as good as like maybe an Olympia Oyster. Maybe it's just that certain type but they taste better with more stuff piled on top.*


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I am with grumblebee.
> 
> Oysters, at least to me, have a *delicate* flavor that can easily be overwhelmed by adding other ingredients.


 
I never found that flavor in oysters.. in my opinion they taste horrible, just like the old water they come out.. never understood why people are so nuts about them..


----------



## auntdot (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, am not an expert on oysters here, believe me, usually can only get what is being offerred at the time.  There are many varieties I have only heard about,and many I'm sure I have not.

Have only had oysters in England a few times and found them very metallic tasting.

Have heard that from some other people, but again my experience is limited.

The ones I have enjoyed in the US do not have a particularly strong taste, but then again my experience has been limited to the East Coast (ME to FLA)and NO.

Still prefer most oysters and clams generally raw, but will accept mussels with some flavorings, such as mussels mariniere.

Have never seen mussels served raw, but if I do will try them.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> I never found that flavor in oysters.. in my opinion they taste horrible, just like the old water they come out.. never understood why people are so nuts about them..


 
Me neither, cara.  Just never could understand all the excitement over oysters.  More for the rest of you, though....................


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 8, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> I never found that flavor in oysters.. in my opinion they taste horrible, just like the old water they come out.. never understood why people are so nuts about them..


 
My feelings exactly, but, there are people that wouldn't eat frog legs either


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2006)

Actually, traditional Oysters Rockefeller does not have any cheese.  None.  Nada.  It's oysters on the half shell topped with a butter & herb-seasoned spinach & breadcrumb mixture flavored with Pernod, which is an anise-flavored liqueur, then lightly broiled.

Now I'm sure there are lots of personal variations of it that do add cheese, bacon, sauce, what have you - but the traditional recipe has none of that stuff.


----------

